

Coming 2014: A Smarter, Interconnected You - ecesena
http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/30/coming-2014-a-smarter-interconnected-you/

======
ecesena
1\. The Social Web: Beyond Friends and Social Media

2\. Connecting Everything: Physical Objects Go Online

3\. Dynamic Personalization: It’s About You

4\. Big Data Meets AI: You - Only Smarter

